# KYB AGX on Pulsar



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

The Pulsar definitely needs a new suspension before I can even think about buying the CA18DET engine. I push down on each corner and it bounces about three times before it settles. I know it is possible to put KYB AGXs for the B13 on the KN13 Pulsar, with some minor changes. It has been discussed in other threads, but I just want to itemize here so I can make my order. 

What do I need to put the B13 AGXs on the KN13 Pulsar? Is the list below complete, correct, or completely incorrect?

After reading the B12 Nissan Perf. Mag article again, I updated the list below.

KYB AGX for the B13
KN13 strut hats
KN13 strut mount bearing (do I need this for just the fronts, or all four?)
B13 brake lines front and rear


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The B12 upper mount and bearing will fit nicely on the B13 AGX. Blownb310 posted some pics a while back of B13 AGX's on his B12, do a search. Not sure about the brake line but I don't think blownb310 changed his.

HERE's the link. This pics don't work but blown talks about his mod to keep the B12 brake lines. Maybe send Mike a message and have rehost the pics.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Myetball said:


> The B12 upper mount and bearing will fit nicely on the B13 AGX. Blownb310 posted some pics a while back of B13 AGX's on his B12, do a search. Not sure about the brake line but I don't think blownb310 changed his.


I ran a search and found the thread he had about putting the AGXs on his B12, no pictures were put up though.

You edited before I could reply 
Bending the bracket might be a good way to save a few bucks right now.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I believe you can use the entire front B13 strut and top mount on your car, but in the rear you need to use the B13 strut body with the B12 top mount. Apparently the struts from a B13 themselves will bolt right in, the only difference is that the mounting brackets that hold the brakelines in place are at a slightly different location. 

Have you looked into using Tokicos on your car ? I am running them on my car and the difference was night and day over stock. 

I bought mine on Ebay for like $330 shipped to my door. Some of the other groups talk shit on the Tokicos, but I couldn't be happier with my set up right now. My car stays on the road now even in the worst conditions.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

astreamk1 said:


> I believe you can use the entire front B13 strut and top mount on your car, but in the rear you need to use the B13 strut body with the B12 top mount. Apparently the struts from a B13 themselves will bolt right in, the only difference is that the mounting brackets that hold the brakelines in place are at a slightly different location.
> 
> Have you looked into using Tokicos on your car ? I am running them on my car and the difference was night and day over stock.
> 
> I bought mine on Ebay for like $330 shipped to my door. Some of the other groups talk shit on the Tokicos, but I couldn't be happier with my set up right now. My car stays on the road now even in the worst conditions.


I also have the Tokicos on my B12. I like them really well and got them off Ebay for $330-shipped. The AGXs would be nice, though for the adjustability.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> Have you looked into using Tokicos on your car ? I am running them on my car and the difference was night and day over stock.
> 
> I bought mine on Ebay for like $330 shipped to my door. Some of the other groups talk shit on the Tokicos, but I couldn't be happier with my set up right now. My car stays on the road now even in the worst conditions.


Tokicos are nice, there is a reason why Mazda put them on the Mazdaspeed Protege. They are pretty expensive for not being adjustible, but you are paying for quality and reliability. KYBs struts aren't built as well as Tokico, but I like the adea of having adjustible dampening. If the Tokico Illumina's were available for the B13, I would consider them.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

livelyjay said:


> Tokicos are nice, there is a reason why Mazda put them on the Mazdaspeed Protege. They are pretty expensive for not being adjustible, but you are paying for quality and reliability. KYBs struts aren't built as well as Tokico, but I like the adea of having adjustible dampening. If the Tokico Illumina's were available for the B13, I would consider them.


Actually I believe that ptuning.com used to have an Illumina kit for the B13 came with matched springs, It's not on their site now, but i know it used to exist.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

nickthegenius said:


> I also have the Tokicos on my B12. I like them really well and got them off Ebay for $330-shipped. The AGXs would be nice, though for the adjustability.


But how often would you actually go through the hassle to adjust them? I'd bet 99% of people find thier favorite position and leave em there.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> Have you looked into using Tokicos on your car ? I am running them on my car and the difference was night and day over stock.


I'm starting to think that going with the Tokicos is the way to go. Sure they might not be adjustible, but it's not likely I'll be adjusting them much any ways. Other than buying the struts, did you need any other hardware items for the install?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Popkorn said:


> But how often would you actually go through the hassle to adjust them? I'd bet 99% of people find thier favorite position and leave em there.


I reposted all of the pics at http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=18598 guys.  

Adjusting the AGX's is easy. You lift the hood and turn the adjusters with the supplied tool. The rears are adjusted by reaching under the car and turning the knob. No hassle at all. It's not like those old Konis, where you had to disassemble the strut to adjust them.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> It's not like those old Konis, where you had to disassemble the strut to adjust them.


hey! those things rule for $99 for 4 on ebay. :cheers:


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> I reposted all of the pics at http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=18598 guys.
> 
> Adjusting the AGX's is easy. You lift the hood and turn the adjusters with the supplied tool. The rears are adjusted by reaching under the car and turning the knob. No hassle at all. It's not like those old Konis, where you had to disassemble the strut to adjust them.


I figured adjusting them is pretty easy, as I have seen them on a few cars at autocrosses in the area. It's just that I'm having a harder time justifying buying those over the Tokicos as far as price is concerned. The AGXs are about $160 more than the Tokicos, and that money could be spent on something else, say, a NISMO cam. That's where my justification comes in.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Anybody heard of these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7911831790&category=42609


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I have never seen those ones before ? While your toying around with your suspsension, get yourself a front strut brace off Ebay if you haven't already. well worth the money. I also am running advanced tuning's rear strut brace from a B13, but I am not sure if it will fit your car. I read over on the B13 page that Advanced Tuning may be stopping production on them ? It is a very nice piece for $99. probably one of the nicest aftermarket parts I have seen. :thumbup:


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

livelyjay said:


> Anybody heard of these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7911831790&category=42609


D2's are used alot in endurance racing wheras :Mercedes racing in like lemans ect... you can see the logos on the mercedes racing cars alot  should be a very nice suspension


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Well I went ahead and sprung for a set of Tokico HP's. Shopped all around and that guy on ebay has the best price. I notice he dropped the price $15. He has 1 set left. Anyone need a pair of KYB's with less than 6Kmi? Trade bait for a head or???


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I think you'll be happy !!! Nick and I both bought them off ebay from the same place. probably from the same guy your getting them from ? I checked everywhere and the price couldn't be beat. What are you doing for springs ? Have you considered lowering your car at all while your at it ? I went with a 2 inch drop and I love it. I have had no ill effects from it either. I had to get a 4 wheel alignment, but after that, everything was cool. I think the steering wheel on my B12 is straighter than any car I have ever had at this point. 

If you want to check out the Sprint Springs, look at www.ptuning.com . think they were like $133 shipped ??? definately an improvement over stock. :cheers:


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm a tall basterd standing a bit over 6'3. The 1 thing I hate about this car is getting in/out. So lowering is out of the question. In fact, I sold a piar of lowering springs. One of the KYB's I pulled out of em was blown. I got a 4 wheel alignment after the new front end went in about 6Kmi ago. Rotated the tires last weekend to put the crappy tires in back and the new ones in front. Car tracks straight as an arrow. I rotated the same time I replaced the rear brake hubs. The rear wheel bearings must have been worn cuz the rear end feels a lot tighter even with the crappy tires in back.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

it would be nice if you could find something even at stock height that offered a little more progressive rate. my first B12 had like 140k on it, and the suspension wasn't that bad even for stock, this car came to me with about 100K on it, and the struts/springs sucked. seemed like they were both shot ?


----------

